# Do you think my foot is broken?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I hurt myself years ago and stretched ligaments in my right ankle along with breaking it. I rolled my right ankle jogging yesterday. I think it is severely stretched ligaments again. What do u think?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Pic of other side.


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

Could be ligaments again. Are you able to walk at all? Can you pinch your toes and feel them? Do you have any motor control of your foot?

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I think you should put that foot up. If someone in my home had a foot that looked like that I would schedule an appt with the doctor. 

Take care of yourself!


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

If you have comfrey growing anywhere close make a poultice and wrap around the bruised swollen area, after you see the doc and find out what you are dealing with for sure. How to Make an Easy Comfrey Poultice plus how to use it


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

Remember your first aid for strains/sprains

R - rest
I - ice
C - compression 
E - elevate

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Amen to the RICE. I did that after I broke my ankle and my wrist. Get the swelling down gets the pain down.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

huntntrap said:


> Could be ligaments again. Are you able to walk at all? Can you pinch your toes and feel them? Do you have any motor control of your foot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


I can walk on it. Somewhat cautiously, but it does not hurt when I do so. I can feel my toes and have full movement of them without pain. When I move my foot up and down at the ankle, I have some pain, but not what I would consider bad.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

huntntrap said:


> Remember your first aid for strains/sprains
> 
> R - rest
> I - ice
> ...


I have been icing about every couple of hours. Elevating some, but I do not to be up for some things, like letting the dog outside, using the rest room, etc....


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

Would say if pain is high after 24 hrs and no reduction in swelling you should go to the doctor. 

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

For what it is worth, I had one ocassion where I would have sworn my foot was broken, it wasn't. On another ocassion it was only near my little toe (but in the body of the foot) that I had some pain. It was broken that time. Spent 6 weeks in a cast. Considering how much a person depends on your feet, why haven't you seen a doctor yet? Go to the doctor.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like a bad sprain similar to what my Mama had one time. I would put a drop of Wintergreen oil on it for pain. That stuff is astoundingly effective on painful joints..muscles ligaments etc. .








What Is Wintergreen Oil, Its Benefits, the Evidence, and Risks?


Wintergreen oil (or oil of wintergreen) has a lot in common with the active ingredient in aspirin. Read up about what it’s used for, tips to find quality oil, and the potential benefits and risks associated with it.




www.healthline.com


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

huntntrap said:


> Would say if pain is high after 24 hrs and no reduction in swelling you should go to the doctor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


It has been about 37 hours since I injured myself and the swelling has increased.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Pic of a sprained ankle. Looks just like mine.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Aww, feel better soon, RedLion!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Pobilly Duke (May 9, 2020)

It definetely looks like a bad sprain. From my experiance.
R.I.C.E.!!!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

To make it worse, it was my first jog since I got over my back flaring up.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

General rule of thumb is cold the first 24 hours and heat thereafter. Get some heat on it.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Amazing you would seek medical advice from posters on a forum. When it’s permanently destroyed, remember to put some wintergreen on it.

If you can’t figure out you should have seen a physician 24 hrs ago, it’s on you.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I had a similar injury many years ago. Turned out to be a bad sprain and I got one of this walking boot things and some meds. 
You really ought to go to a urgent care or your PCP for some X-rays. 
BoF


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

ErickthePutz said:


> Amazing you would seek medical advice from posters on a forum. When it’s permanently destroyed, remember to put some wintergreen on it.
> 
> If you can’t figure out you should have seen a physician 24 hrs ago, it’s on you.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

That's an impressive injury even if it isn't a break! 
I would use a boot just for comfort even if it isn't braked. You may have hairlined it. I recommend going to an urgent care for x-rays just so you know whats up. With five active kiddos I can tell you urgent care is great! I'm even friends with some of the nurses now!


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

ErickthePutz said:


> Amazing you would seek medical advice from posters on a forum. When it’s permanently destroyed, remember to put some wintergreen on it.
> 
> If you can’t figure out you should have seen a physician 24 hrs ago, it’s on you.


Erick..........


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Feeling better today. I can walk about normal on my right foot/ankle without any pain. Swelling has went down as well. I went out and bought a good quality ankle brace as well.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Do you have a air cast? They can be pricey but a good addition to your FA kit. Whatever that is, it looks nasty. Stabile it the best you can until you can see a Dr.

Godspeed


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Apologies for being totally irrelevant (if I were really sorry I wouldn't do it ) but these new emoji things are weird. Not sure I like 'em.... This forum seems to have changed drastically from when I landed my sorry ass here not to long ago; now even the tech is changing. The blue thumbs are so facebookish it's a very triggering thing for me although im not on social media.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Any Beastie said:


> Apologies for being totally irrelevant (if I were really sorry I wouldn't do it ) but these new emoji things are weird. Not sure I like 'em.... This forum seems to have changed drastically from when I landed my sorry ass here not to long ago; now even the tech is changing. The blue thumbs are so facebookish it's a very triggering thing for me although im not on social media.


Emojis are like clowns, ice cream trucks and carnies. Other than a thumbs up they creep me out. 

Godspeed


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

agree with RICE.
hope you feel better
looks like a bad sprain.


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

Definite sprain by the bruising.
Did that roughly 30 years ago and it has always been weak since. Rolled it again to a lesser extent two weeks ago because God has a sense of humor. 
A doctor?
Certainly would decrease the amount of weight your wallet would apply to it, other than that not much help.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

Damn that's an ugly foot Haha, looks like a nice one. I'd ice the bejesus out of it, I cant count the amount of times I was sure my ankle was broken but it was just sprained. 

It's also been broken and had to fix it with pins and surgery after a year of ignoring it so maybe I should keep my mouth shut haha.


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

Ok I don't want to sound like Al Bundy here, but playing 3 sports in high school and the coaches always having two rolls of tape on them is what I have to go by.

I've had ankle sprains that looked worse, and breaks that looked better. Ice the hell out of it and keep it elevated. Wait till the swelling goes down because anytime you go in to get an xray and it's that swollen they just take them and then tell you that they can't tell until the swelling goes down.

The amount of swelling on the top of the foot suggests that whatever you did is bad.

If you have messed up an ankle before as you mentioned you always need to have good ankle support from your shoes afterwards. To this day I still will not wear anything other than the highest top shoe or a good 8" workboot because that ankle is weak. At least it only took about 20 years for it to quit grinding when I rotate it though.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm certainly no doctor but I've had sprained ankles that looked just a bad. I generally avoid doctors like the plague but I might be inclined to see a doctor if my foot looked as bad as yours. 

Many would suggest that you either wrap the ankle or put it in cold water but I've been told that swelling is the body's natural way to handle such injuries and that we shouldn't try to undo what the body is trying to accomplish.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I've rolled mine a few times to the point where it looked like yours. Get a brace and take it easy for a few weeks.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wonder what happens if it is fractured, and you don't go to a doctor. Keep us informed and where to send flowers. No insurance?


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I had an ankle that kept rolling from a broken bone that didn't heal, finally had surgery but I swear by using KT tape for stability and will always have some in the house for different sore area's.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions and concern. My swelling is pretty much gone. The foot/ankle is still mostly bruised and tender, but not painful sitting, standing, walking or putting weight on it. I am being cautious as I know that it is fragile. I got a pretty nice brace of it, but can not really wear it into work as it will not fit in a shoe. I am on track to heal, but that will be a few weeks I am sure.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Thanks for the suggestions and concern. My swelling is pretty much gone. The foot/ankle is still mostly bruised and tender, but not painful sitting, standing, walking or putting weight on it. I am being cautious as I know that it is fragile. I got a pretty nice brace of it, but can not really wear it into work as it will not fit in a shoe. I am on track to heal, but that will be a few weeks I am sure.


We're really happy that you are healing, sir.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> We're really happy that you are healing, sir.


Thanks, but I am not a sir.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Hard to say from here. To me it just looks like either kicking-the-enemy or just going to a polka party that over-serves liquor.

Then again, all my friends have black-and-blue marks somewhere at any time. Kind of mark of honor, that is, not if your wife inflicted the damage!

BTW, am I still a member here? I got a new computer, and you know, too many buttons for an ol' guy...The Tourist


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Hard to say from here. To me it just looks like either kicking-the-enemy or just going to a polka party that over-serves liquor.
> 
> Then again, all my friends have black-and-blue marks somewhere at any time. Kind of mark of honor, that is, not if your wife inflicted the damage!
> 
> BTW, am I still a member here? I got a new computer, and you know, too many buttons for an ol' guy...The Tourist


Man, glad to see ya, Tourist!!
We had an All points Bulletin out on you.
I even called your phone to see if you were OK. I just got voicemail and you never called back.


----------



## Brandau Sousa (Jan 31, 2021)

I am not a doctor but it looks like sprain. Anyway, hope you are feeling better  Next time just to be on the safe side and worry less about such cases I recommend to have some insurance to protect you. Moreover, it is not that expensive. Have a look at the article about how much an insurance should cost.


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

RedLion said:


> I hurt myself years ago and stretched ligaments in my right ankle along with breaking it. I rolled my right ankle jogging yesterday. I think it is severely stretched ligaments again. What do u think?
> View attachment 113768
> View attachment 113768


T


RedLion said:


> I hurt myself years ago and stretched ligaments in my right ankle along with breaking it. I rolled my right ankle jogging yesterday. I think it is severely stretched ligaments again. What do u think?
> View attachment 113768
> View attachment 113768


To me it looks more like edema (swelling) secondary to a circulation problem. Have you had your blood glucose measured, do you have a history of heart disease or diabetes or kidney dysfunction? This is definitely something you should have assessed by a physician. It looks more like a metabolic issue than an injury.


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

RedLion said:


> Pic of other side.
> View attachment 113769


If you had an acute injury (sprain) that's probably the major contribution, but there may be some underlying issue you should identify. Normally a sprained ankle alone wouldn't cause that degree of bruising, in my experience.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Tank God so many Doctors are here on the internet to fully diagnose people…


----------

